# Boycott



## Benzri (Sep 24, 2015)

.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

How are they treating us like minions?


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

This thread did not deliver.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

jester121 said:


> This thread did not deliver.


Lol I guess because messages deleted


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

And what's wrong with minions?


----------

